# Toro Dingo pallet forks



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

So I'm looking to buy some pallet forks for a dingo and I found a website that sells them for a little cheaper(few hundred) shipped than the OEM Toro parts. I was curious if anyone had ever used palletforks.com to buy anything, the one thing I found online about the site didn't look so good, someone suggesting their steel was cheap etc, which is to be expected to some degree. However these are just pallet forks and not something that's being used that would typically get dinged up, just needs to be able to lift pallets.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

Those look good to me. Probably find them the same or cheaper on Craigslist locally or ebay.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL, based on all the rentals we've used with the dingo's, I'd imagine you could use alumium forks and they will be stronger than what the machine is actually capable of picking up before tipping anyhow.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

IHI said:


> LOL, based on all the rentals we've used with the dingo's, I'd imagine you could use alumium forks and they will be stronger than what the machine is actually capable of picking up before tipping anyhow.


Im gonna be using it for moving bricks so its fine, better than a wheelbarrow.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a dingo with forks and you definately will not be moving a full pallet of bricks. I used mine with a partial pallet of concrete blocks and it tipped.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

redwood said:


> I have a dingo with forks and you definately will not be moving a full pallet of bricks. I used mine with a partial pallet of concrete blocks and it tipped.


Well hell no it wont move a whole pallet, just need it to do better than a wheelbarrow and be faster.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

assuming you already have the machine and a bucket, just stack what you can in the bucket, mission accomplished:thumbsup:


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

Or get his http://www.forkster.com/


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

marcomjl said:


> Or get his http://www.forkster.com/


That's cool, but it probably would be just as cheap to buy a forklift.


----------



## glenjamin (May 30, 2013)

*experienced dingo user (experience with oem metal)*

I own a tree service company, we pick up 1500lbs logs all day long with the 525 diesel toro dingo, even 1800lb logs with someone jumping on the stand to act as counter weight. We make entry into customers back yards everyday. So, I did the research before buying the toro dingo, the widest part of the machine were the tracks 32 inches. The oem grapple that I wanted to use to pick up logs had a width of about 34 inches, and most gates were about 33. So one inch messed everything up. I ended up buying a grapple from ebay that was suppose to be used for bobcats. I cut out the middle and pulled in the sides to have a narrower grapple (31 inches) We fly threw gates now. Long story short I go to the wood chipper company(also toro dealer) and they have returned metal fatigued grapples laying around everywhere. So, poor metal quality can be found in the least likely places, even OEM zones. My custom grapple has same size metal and dimensions, and it's a beast. pallet full of bricks, my toro dingo can put that ***** on the moon...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

glenjamin said:


> I own a tree service company, we pick up 1500lbs logs all day long with the 525 diesel toro dingo, even 1800lb logs with someone jumping on the stand to act as counter weight. We make entry into customers back yards everyday. So, I did the research before buying the toro dingo, the widest part of the machine were the tracks 32 inches. The oem grapple that I wanted to use to pick up logs had a width of about 34 inches, and most gates were about 33. So one inch messed everything up. I ended up buying a grapple from ebay that was suppose to be used for bobcats. I cut out the middle and pulled in the sides to have a narrower grapple (31 inches) We fly threw gates now. Long story short I go to the wood chipper company(also toro dealer) and they have returned metal fatigued grapples laying around everywhere. So, poor metal quality can be found in the least likely places, even OEM zones. My custom grapple has same size metal and dimensions, and it's a beast. pallet full of bricks, my toro dingo can put that ***** on the moon...


Say Toro dingo one more time, I dare you :whistling:


A pallet of block is about 2700lbs, and a pallet of bricks is about 2500lbs fyi so a bit more then your log, and the tip capacity is 1580lbs on your 525


----------

